# foto de nuestros aparatos destrozado pero funcionando



## david2009 (Feb 4, 2011)

por ejemplo yo tengo   una radio que  esta por la mitad la encontre tirada en la calle  y la logre hacer andar. 
aca muestro foto  solo es la parte de de ,pre, memorias, dial, auxiliar , todo dijital es. La  parte aplificadora no estaba ni el traformador.


----------



## stalker94 (Feb 14, 2011)

aver algo que tenga destrozado pero que ande.............................................................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm aver a ya se tengo un stereo crown con toca disco que esta echo aca en la parte del las caseteras y las techas y anda........unos parlantes de pc que han dado mas vueltas el gabinete original esta molido y ahora lo tengo en una caja y lo conecto con los parlantes del stereo que mencione antes


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 26, 2011)

> esta echo aca



Por casualidad sos de catamarca, o salta?  (por el regionalismo jeje)


----------

